# Arizona Camping Trip



## DoubleD's (Aug 10, 2010)

Just came back from Beaver creek Az, took the family for some camping and hiking before school started. The bad news is that we were in the same area that the little boy disapeard and everyone kept telling me to keep an eye on my kids, so lets just say it diddnt make for a good trip. The kids couldnt sleep good and i couldnt sleep either so we called it quits after 2 days, we were originally planning to saty 4 nights but i needed to make sure my family was comfortable. The camp site was great, we had a few close calls with some skunks at night and it rained on the first day but we were prepared for that. We did some hiking and found some great watering holes and rock formations and even saw some native animals,(Pics to follow on those) but all in all Arizona is hot and beautiful, Filled with animals and yet seems so uninhabited.

Here are the pics.

Dexter D
Double Ds
http://www.doubleds.org


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 10, 2010)

That gecko is beautiful! I wish there were critters like this in the wild over here.


----------



## neubii18 (Aug 11, 2010)

do you know what colenyx sp. that is?


----------



## schadbone (Aug 12, 2010)

*Nice Photos*

What is the 3rd photo, the red fuzzy thing ?

Regards
Steve


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 12, 2010)

schadbone said:


> What is the 3rd photo, the red fuzzy thing ?
> 
> Regards
> Steve


Female velvet ant.


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 12, 2010)

Arizona in Aug. Yuck. Next time you want to go camping in the Arizona Summer try the Greer, or Alpine areas. It's around 10000ft and is nice and cool. For herping and inverts the Az monsoon season is pretty awesome. Lots to see.


John


----------



## DoubleD's (Aug 12, 2010)

*Camping trip*

The gecko was the Coleonyx variegatus, if i am not mistaken. The trip itself was very fun and very interesting as herping/ camping trips go bt next time i think i will go alone and bring a brighter black light.


----------

